# MY BRAND NEW ORBEA RISE M10 HAS A VERY NOTICEABLE MOTOR DRAG



## Amir Davidi (10 mo ago)

I have tried the Orbea Rise over 60 miles of test ride and LOVED the superb rolling capabilities and no motor drag when in zero assist mode.
Bought a brand new Rise M10 and from day 1, I feel that pedaling in zero assist mode encounters significant resistance, probably a motor drag. Break pads are not the reason.
Anyone had it and knows how to fix that?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I would recommend

call the dealer
isolate the problem by removing and eliminating suspects. Remove pedals, remove wheels, remove chain
turn off all CAPS
We just don't have enough data to diagnose. But the motor on that is an EP8 and many, many bikes now have that. It should have almost no drag when motor off.


----------



## Amir Davidi (10 mo ago)

Thanks, sounds like the way to go


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

They are only designed to be used in assist mode. Problem solved.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> They are only designed to be used in assist mode. Problem solved.



Not true. What about when you put the bike on a trainer? Or zwift/strava?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

You can buy a new motor from me. 



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3294614/


----------



## markbowen37 (3 mo ago)

Amir Davidi said:


> I have tried the Orbea Rise over 60 miles of test ride and LOVED the superb rolling capabilities and no motor drag when in zero assist mode. Bought a brand new Rise M10 and from day 1, I feel that pedaling in zero assist mode encounters significant resistance, probably a motor drag. Break pads are not the reason. Anyone had it and knows how to fix that?


 Hi Did you ever get this fixed? I have a brand new M10 Team with the same issue. I rode it the other night with the modes turned off and it rode like a normal bike with no drag. Today the problem has come back again and its like riding through sand.


----------



## cchough (Apr 26, 2006)

This is not very encouraging given that I just ordered an M20...

Hope you guys get it sorted!


----------

